# Tillie's Vacation!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure if any of you remember, as I didn't talk about it too much on the forum, but we went on vacation to Disneyland last week!!
We had a great time and the kids are already asking when we can go back! LOL
I decided against boarding Tillie and took up a lovely offer from a forum member (dbeech) to watch Tillie while we were down in Anahiem!
It was so great meeting Debbie, Riley and Zoey!!
I was of course the nervous mom, but things couldn't have gone better! Zoey and Tillie got along like peas and carrots and were ZOOMING around the house within 5 minutes of meeting each other!! Debbie said that thier personalities were very similar and would spend the day playing and chasing off poor Riley. LOL he put up with them and just left the girls alone apparently.  poor guy!

Sorry I hadn't posted sooner, BUT Tillie got ahold of some raisins on our way home on Wednesday and I was nursing her back to health as well as unpacking, cleaning and decorating for Christmas. (whew) Thankfully Tillie seems to be okay, she had some diahrea and listlessness on Thursday, but I gave her beef broth with activated charcoal added to it and made sure she was peeing and poo-ing and she slept a lot that day. She is back to her old joyful self now, thankfully!!

anywho, here are some pictures (sorry not many!) of her adventure!
the first pic is of the way down... OMG it was SO windy, I was scared to put her down for fear that she would fly away!! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

*1 more pic...*

you KNEW I couldn't post about Disneyland and not put at least ONE picture of yours truly!! LOL in my very first pair of Mickey ears!! :whoo: I figure, heck I WORK now, I deserved Mickey Ears!! :bounce: (got em for the whole family too!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the ears! We are going to Disney World and Universal Studios in Jan. We have been a couple of times to WDW but haven't been to the new Harry Potter in Universal. I am so excited. My whole family is going. Mom, Sis, B-i-L, Niece, Bro and Us. It is the niece's first time and I get to do the Auntie thing and spoil her. I have booked her for an appointment at Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boutique for a princess make-over! Squeal!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! sounds SO fun!!! How old is your niece!? what a lucky girl she is to have a FUN aunt to spoil her!!!
I haven't ever been to WDW. and this was the first time for my kids and husband going to Disneyland! My daughter and I did up the princess thing RIGHT! LOL we met ALL of them, pics, autographs, went to the coronation ceremony, princess story time... of course the rest of our group (husband, son, my mom and step dad) thought we were crazy to "waste" all of that time... but it was a special time for just me and my girl and I will cherish it always.  they all went and rode the Matterhorn, Autopia, etc.... and we had a sweet, peaceful time with the princesses!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds like a nice time and Tillie has a new best friend


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad it all went well and everyone (human and canine) had fun.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am happy you had a great time and Tillie enjoyed her new friends. That's a good and a bad thing... you know. IWAP may come to you soon.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So glad Tillie had a great vacation (and you too). Love it when they go someplace special and safe! It is good to have them in a place where you do not have to worry (too much!)
Thanks for the nice pics.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It sounds like you had a wonderful trip, Tammy! Glad Tillie had such a great vacation too! Wow, in that third picture, she and Zoey look so much alike! (I am assuming the other Hav is Zoey?) The time with the princesses sounds special. I loved Disneyland. Only have been there once. Have never been to Disney World. Is Tillie acting like she is missing her new friend since you got home?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

glad you had a wonderful time..gosh how can you not right??? Tillie looks right at home! That is such a funny picture of the wind blowing her! LOL Welcome back!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been thinking about you and Tillie. I am glad that you had fun and that Tillie had a wonderful time.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Love the ears! We are going to Disney World and Universal Studios in Jan. We have been a couple of times to WDW but haven't been to the new Harry Potter in Universal. I am so excited. My whole family is going. Mom, Sis, B-i-L, Niece, Bro and Us. It is the niece's first time and I get to do the Auntie thing and spoil her. I have booked her for an appointment at Bibbi-Bobbi-Boutique for a princess make-over! Squeal!


You will have SO much fun. I love Disney. We went in August and in November. Don't want to spoil the fun, BUT be sure to take your time going through Hogwarts and look at everything. Also, that is the BEST ride ever. If anyone in your party is prone to motion sickness, they may not want to go. Both trips there were people who vomited uke: The first time I go on it I am fine, but if I go again I feel woozy. I personally do not care for Universal, but WWoHP is fantastic. It is a small area and if you get to the park at opening you will have done everything and eat by 12:30 or 1pm. The frozen butter beer is the better of the two and you should share (if your family doesn't mind sharing). It is super sweet and none of us could finish it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tammy, glad you had a great trip. I don't know about that Deb chick, it's a wonder she gave Tillie back. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha seriously Dave!! 
Tillie did seem sort of sad on our first full day at home, a little mopey... but she wasn't feeling well and was very tired. When we let the cats in she kind of looked at them like, "BUT moooooom that is NOT Zoey!!!" LOL
Debbie DID say that Tillie is probably best as an only dog... thankfully... otherwise MHS would have surely been around the corner for us and logically I know I could not handle another! LOL Tillie had a TON of fun with Zoey and I'm sure she would love to go again, but seems very happy and relieved to be at home, as we all are!! 

and YES it was fantastic knowing that she was loved and taken care of and happy and that I didn't have to worry about her!! Debbie gave me updates and sent me pictures so I knew she was having a blast!! She was so generous and caring, even gave Tillie a bath (had diarhea one night  ...)!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We are super-excited about Harry Potter. All of us are huge fans.  My niece is 8. The perfect age for the princess treatment at WDW.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES, the perfect age!!! my daughter is 6 1/2 and would have LOVED something like that!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I signed her up for the hair, makeup & nails treatment. I don't think I can get her a costume because she wears a 12. She is sooo tall! Her dad is 6'2" and my dad was 6'4". She has mega-height genes. I looked online and most of the princess outfits are too small. I will get her a fun hat or accessories.  Girlie time! http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ... ummmm, my daughter is 6 and wears a 10-12... LOL talk about super height genes!!  
I'm sure she'll love the experience and by not buying a princess dress, you'll save yourself a LOT of $$!! they were like $60-80 in Disneyland!!! insane!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like Tillie had a great time! Don't our dogs look funny in a strong wind?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that ALL of you, including Tillie, had such a great time. It's so nice when we can leave our pups with someone KNOWING that they're having a good time without us!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

110% agree Karen!! Knowing she was a part of a hav family that loved and accepted her made a world of difference and actually let me relax and have FUN too! 
Debbie is awesome!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't been on in a few days so I just saw Tammy's post. It was so nice to meet Tammy and her family. Tillie and Zoey immediately became best buddies. Zoey was sad to see Tillie leave. Attached is a blurry cell phone pic of Riley, Zoey and Tillie hanging out on the back of the sofa. After the first day, the girls decided that there was a "NO BOYS ALLOWED" rule for the sofa and would not let Riley anywhere near it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I missed this thread, it is great that you all had a happy holiday!Love the pic of the three amigos on the back of the sofa[or should I say 2 amigos]These girls can be feisty pieces!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You gotta love this forum! That is so great that Tillie was able to go with Debbie and her gang!! 
Glad you had a blast on vacation. I love all the pictures!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute couch picture!!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cute picture!! Poor Riley, getting banned from his own couch!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha sweet Riley! I hope he got his spot back on the couch!! 
what a cute picture! and I love that Tillie's "lovey" the white bone is never too far away (ON the couch!) LOL
thank you again so very much Debbie! Oh and what shampoo/conditioner did you use on her!? I love it!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha sweet Riley! I hope he got his spot back on the couch!!
> what a cute picture! and I love that Tillie's "lovey" the white bone is never too far away (ON the couch!) LOL
> thank you again so very much Debbie! Oh and what shampoo/conditioner did you use on her!? I love it!!


I used the Ziggy shampoo and conditioner. I like how it really brightens up the white on the dogs. I don't love the smell. Since dogs have such a strong sense of smell, I think all dog grooming products should be unscented. I know I am definitely in the minority on this issue.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the couch picture too. Those 'mean girls'! :biggrin1:

I agree with you Debbie, that the dog products should be unscented. If dogs like rolling in stinky stuff, can you imagine what they must think of these perfumey shampoos/conditioners?! What are manufacturers thinking when they scent things up so strongly??!


----------

